
Molly Houses: Gay Bars in 18th-Century Britain - apollinaire
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/regency-gay-bar-molly-houses
======
tzs
Here's an interview with apparently the first historian to establish the
existence of this subculture:
[http://cabinetmagazine.org/issues/8/bailey.php](http://cabinetmagazine.org/issues/8/bailey.php)

~~~
Gibbon1
I have this suspicion that bars like that existed forever in cities. Usually
tolerated by being studiously ignored. Except when there is a big migration to
the cities by vastly more conservative rural people. First thing to the new
comers try to do is shut down the dance halls, gay bars. Clamp down on
brothels and street walkers. Unmarried people shacking up. And make everyone
go to church.

That sort of thing is behind everything from conservative Hindu's harassing
unmarried couples in India, to prohibition, the movie code in the 1930-1960's.
Probably the move from urban to suburban in the US is behind the shift back to
conservative mores.

~~~
yetanother1980
I wonder if the move of the young back into the cities from the suburbs is
behind the more puritanical views that the left have moved towards recently.

------
throwaway713
After reading this article, I’m now seeing advertisements for “all gay
cruises”. So warning, this will mess with your ad tracking profile...

~~~
Gibbon1
I was looking at pressure cookers on amazon and got ads for full figured bras
for a month afterwards.

~~~
llamaz
You too? That article on here about Instant Pot was a marketing wonder. I
ended up buying a different cooker though because it's not available locally
in my country.

------
sharp11
Title is clickbait. There's no _how_ ; the article is simply a history of
"molly" bars in England. When suppression became intense, the bars
disappeared.

~~~
yetanother1980
Article is interesting though.

